
Makefile Assignments are Turing-Complete (2016) - tannhaeuser
http://nullprogram.com/blog/2016/04/30/
======
jgrahamc
_However, since there’s no way to “slice” a value, subtraction isn’t
possible._

That's incorrect. It's trivial to implement subtraction in GNU Make. I did it
as part of my GMSL project: [http://gmsl.sf.net/](http://gmsl.sf.net/) In
fact, you can implement a whole load of functions natively using GNU Make's
macro language.

~~~
tannhaeuser
Sure you can do all kinds of things using gmake but this is about POSIX make.
See also [1] from the same author.

[1]:
[http://nullprogram.com/blog/2017/08/20/](http://nullprogram.com/blog/2017/08/20/)

~~~
jgrahamc
Very good point.

